# deer mounts



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

130" to 135":thumbs_up

Two nice deer! Congrats


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

Id say he would go into the 140's myself just because he's a 10 point if he was an 8 id put him in the 130's


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll go 135 ish. Not alot of mass or he would have been 140.
Dan


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice mounts. I would say 130-134.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

gross 142"


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say right aroung 130. Not alot of mass or tine length. However......none of that matters......still a great buck, congrats!


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

115 5/8 . I was hopeing for a P&Y I guess I will keep trying.


----------

